# Youngest Christian Nation at risk over Muslims wanting control of their oil



## RodISHI (Dec 16, 2016)

It looks like they need some help or another nation falls into the hands of ruthless raiders.

South Sudan refugee crisis: The wooden bridge between death and safety - BBC News


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 16, 2016)

Clearly an older Christian nation needs to invade and take control of that oil.  Again.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 16, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Clearly an older Christian nation needs to invade and take control of that oil.  Again.


Clearly you are a f'ing idiot. No surprise.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly an older Christian nation needs to invade and take control of that oil.  Again.
> ...



I don't care if they drink all that oil for dinner, as long as they keep out the Muslims and the burkas.  If America needs to invade South Sudan, that's an oil war I would totally support.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 17, 2016)

And who says the crusades are over....


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> And who says the crusades are over....


Islamist....


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And who says the crusades are over....
> ...


Yet here is a thread...


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone not Islamist regardless of faith or no faith was driven out of Northern Sudan. Since that was successful their move has continued southward to eliminate any opposition. It would be foolish to ignore the slaughter any longer there if anyone values human life and freedom.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Anyone not Islamist regardless of faith or no faith was driven out of Northern Sudan. Since that was successful their move has continued southward to eliminate any opposition. It would be foolish to ignore the slaughter any longer there if anyone values human life and freedom.



It's not a slaughter.  The Muslims only rape women there and those who come from Dar Fur.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone not Islamist regardless of faith or no faith was driven out of Northern Sudan. Since that was successful their move has continued southward to eliminate any opposition. It would be foolish to ignore the slaughter any longer there if anyone values human life and freedom.
> ...


Ironically I met a whole group of young adults that were Nueri Sudanese a few years back. I sat for several hours with them and listen to their stories of how they escaped the slaughtering that was going on in their villages. They pleaded for help to reach Obummer to request help because their people were being slaughtered. These particular ones that I was blessed to be able to hear their stories were saved by Christian missionaries at the refugee camps.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

If not slaughter they are taken as slaves even though the Arabs claim slavery is illegal....

Islamized slavery 2014: ‘Over 100,000 black Sudanese slaves under the Arabized Islamic Sudanese government’

Human Trafficking & Modern-day Slavery in Sudan

Nigeria is in a battle to stay free also. Renewed Islamist violence in Nigeria targets Christians - ChristianWeek 

These things escalated within the last eight years. Due to inadequate world leadership.

Suffering Christians in Nigeria


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




For the US to invade there will have to be corporate interests in the region, resources, market expansion, something. The altruism shtick is required for any compliance on the part of the unsubstantial people.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Who said anything about invading other than you.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Well just keep on posting then, shatting yourself endlessly over things you yourself admit that nothing will be done about.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


I did not say nothing will be done either. You sure like to make shit up a lot don't you?


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I was sarcastic.  By the way, someone should cut a gun deal with them.  But guess what, I heard that the UN wants now a global gun control, so that people can't defend themselves.  Like the anti gun bullies in America.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


They need a way to defend themselves against true bullish dickheads, f' the UN and its policies.


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 17, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Something can be done about it.  We can marry their daughters, thereby saving them from the slaughter and successfully escaping them to America.  We get rewarded by this way avoiding the onslaught of fatso feminists, plus giving the South Sudan girls a place to organize and take back their country.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 17, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Git-r-done pard.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Gee what a plan. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


 Ooooooooooooooooops, not your fave direction?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 17, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Do you think that those people being slaughtered should wait until that next generation rolls around?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Dec 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I reckon at the end of the day it doesn't matter what I think, or you for that matter.  Their decision, not some softass american who's in between christmas shopping trips.  Besides, it's not like americans aren't sitting on their own asses waiting for the next generation to come along and fix the hellamess of our own society.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 2, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> It looks like they need some help or another nation falls into the hands of ruthless raiders.
> 
> South Sudan refugee crisis: The wooden bridge between death and safety - BBC News



Amazing how little the leftist c-nts in the news media like the NY Times ignore stories like this - but if the fucking Israelis touch the hair on the head of an arab muslim, whoooo boy, those fucking turds are posting that on the cover for days in bold lettering.  May the NYT, its supporters, and islam vanish off the face of the earth as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Perhaps you can point out a muslim nation that is not oppressing its christian minority, it shouldn't be a problem - there's 57 to choose from.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 2, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like they need some help or another nation falls into the hands of ruthless raiders.
> ...



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 2, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Personally I don't vote there, not a citizen, so, yeah.


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> For the US to invade there will have to be corporate interests in the region, resources, market expansion, something. The altruism shtick is required for any compliance on the part of the unsubstantial people.



How come feces like you never mentions how russia, china and iran are attacking its neighbors/non-neighbors, and committing crimes against humanity?


----------



## rhodescholar (Jan 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Personally I don't vote there, not a citizen, so, yeah.



Is that the sophistic horseshit you tell yourself, idiot asshole?  You don't vote in Israel yet you complain about them quite often, you hypocritical fucking turd.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 2, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't vote there, not a citizen, so, yeah.
> ...



Guess that's my decision and not yours heh?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 2, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > For the US to invade there will have to be corporate interests in the region, resources, market expansion, something. The altruism shtick is required for any compliance on the part of the unsubstantial people.
> ...



Oh that?  That's just because I enjoy your irrational hissyfits here.


----------

